# Hilfe, mein Teichwasser ist von ein Tag auf den anderen Tag braun geworden



## Jessica (18. Juni 2007)

Vor 1 1/2 Wochen gab es bei unz ein Gewitter. Als ich am nächsten Tag zum Teich hinging war das Teichwasser ganz braun , was sich seit dem nicht wieder geendert hat. Ich habe die Wasserwerte überprüfen lassen , aber die sind in ordnung. Frage: Woran kann das jezt liegen und was kann ich dagegen tun.


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, mein Teichwasser ist von ein Tag auf den anderen Tag braun geworden*

Hallo Jessica,

zunächst: Willkommen in unseren Reihen!

Hast Du zufällig mal ein Foto vom Teich auf dem man auch das umgebende Gelände/Kapillarsperre etc. sehen kann?!
Evtl. ist ja Wasser vom Garten in den Teich gelaufen?


----------



## Rheno (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, mein Teichwasser ist von ein Tag auf den anderen Tag braun geworden*

Das mit dem Regen kenn ich den Tag danach isses bei mir auch braun/trüb nach 2-3 Tagen ist das wasser allerdigs bei mir wieder klar wie es vorher war.


----------



## Jessica (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, mein Teichwasser ist von ein Tag auf den anderen Tag braun geworden*

Es könnte sein  das bei dem Gewitter Wasser vom Garten reingelaufen ist, es es ist aber ja schon eine ganze weile her


----------

